# Bowfishing South Houston



## GarGantuan78 (May 21, 2014)

If there is anyone that is in the South Houston to Galveston area and want to do some bowfishing whenever, usually teusday night, wednesday, or saturday night sunday. I will be happy to pay for the fuel and drinks, etc.. I just got my new bow and I just need a fix wherever you want to go. If anyone is up to going to to Lake Livingston for a night or day trip, I have a daytime gar hole that is CRAZY right off the Trinity on Lake Livingston in Onalaska, several 4 footers and even 6 footers spotted regularly all afternoon. I just dont have a way to get to them. I am a 26 year old texas boy that just needs to stick a fish! Help! :cheers: Text me if its short notice- 281-702-2500


----------

